# Stamps on blanks



## mark james (Dec 31, 2013)

A Beginner's questions:

I have not attempted casting any blanks, and have just started working with Polymer Clay (with a renewed admiration to those who do this).  And I am not proficient with CA yet...  (S..T guess I can't do much yet!) 

I have seen pens with stamps on the blank and am wondering how to try this?

Do you simply glue the stamps to a slightly overturned blank and build it back up with CA, or do I really need to try casting?  Will other finishes also work?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## longbeard (Dec 31, 2013)

The few i have done, i paint the tube white, then i have used the peel and stick stamps, spray acrylic sealer on it, then casted the blank. You can turn a blank down and glue the stamp on, then ca over it. Be sure the ca wont bleed the stamp though. Others with more experience will chime in i'm sure.



Harry (stamp pens are cool) M


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 31, 2013)

I cast mine using polyester resin. Here is another way:
Make a Postage Stamp Pen using Decoupage and Pen Making Techniques - YouTube

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## mark james (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you for the info, now I have a good starting point.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 1, 2014)

I too paint the tube, apply the stamp(self-stick), and use ModPodge(allow for plenty of cure time).  After cured, ResinSaver molds are awesome! using poly resin.  After the blanks are removed from the mold, I sand the ends down and apply a small amount of CA to the end near the tube/stamp cross section to ensure a 'seal'(keeps the water out during wet sanding).

Most of all, continue to have fun!




Scott (it's about the fun...or should be) B


----------

